

Ask YC: Where to improve? - samson

www.tipgroups.com<p>starting to think its almost ready to promote (not that I actually got a clue how to do that).<p>ALL suggestions are welcome.
(don't spare the rod) :)
======
raju
To start, nice idea! Congrats.

To start off, I am on a Mac with FireFox...

1\. Your sign-up screen and log-in screen have a very different look from the
home page, and from each other (one is centered, one is to the left, one shows
the table borders, the other dosen't) 2\. I am not sure I understand the need
for a "Go Back" button on the sign-up screen. 3\. When you go to the login
screen (or the signup or the About page) the Title of the page disappears. [It
shows only the hyphen] 4\. Is there a reason why Google Stuff, Car Buying etc
show up on the left hand side, and never change? Refreshing the page does not
help, but the top "Groups" section starts. 5\. Is there a way to browse the
groups without having to refresh the page (Much like Amazons
recommendations... maybe?) 6\. When viewing a Tip, the Works! and Unique links
don't look like links (or buttons) and only clicking on them tells you that
there's something there...

P.S. I did not create an account, but I hope this gives you something to work
with. Good luck!!!

~~~
samson
Thanks raju for the feedback. Regarding (1),(2) (3) yea I got to clean those
areas off.

(4) yea there is a reason, but not a very good one. I'll figure out a way to
arrange groups thats more intutive to for the user, perhaps simply by most
tips in group. (5) I guess your refering back to the mainpage. Whats there
right now is simply just a random group display. I'll rethink on that thought
about the group browsing, I've tried to build the site on the principle of
clean and minimalstic and avoid any flash or ajax whenever possible. (6)I
noticed that too last night when I added those buttons, but I thought "well
they look good in IE" no big deal,...aha but you've noticed it too so I guess
they've got to go.

~~~
raju
samson, I like your idea of a minimalistic design. If you would rather not
have any fancy ajax or flash, then may I propose for an easy way to search for
tags and tips etc...

My apologies if I sounded too critical, but I certainly hope the input helped.
Again, Good Luck.

